# Monsieur le Conservateur du Musée



## JiPiJou

Je dois envoyer des documents importants à un conservateur de musée (dont je ne connais pas le nom) et je veux être sûr qu'ils ne vont pas se promener d'un service à l'autre avant de parvenir à leur destinataire.

Comme je ne parle pas italien, je voudrais savoir si la formulation suivante (partie en caractères gras) est correcte :

*Il Signor conservatore della* Galleria Nazionale d'Arte Antica
etc...

En outre, je ne sais absolument pas si le conservateur est un homme ou une femme. Est-ce que, malgré tout, cette formule convient sans froisser des susceptibilités ?

Merci.


----------



## brian

Bonjour,

qu'est-ce que vous voulez dire en français? (ça devrait être le titre du fil aussi)


----------



## federicoft

Direi:
_al Signor Direttore della Galleria Nazionale di Arte Antica_
(l'equivalente di un conservateur in italiano si chiama direttore).


----------



## JiPiJou

Désolé pour cette erreur. Le titre du thread devrait être :
"Monsieur le Conservateur du Musée..."


----------



## brian

Merci JiPiJou - je viens de modifier le titre. Comme ça ceux qui apprennent le français peuvent savoir comment dire ça en français.


----------



## JiPiJou

Merci à _*brian *_d'avoir corrigé le titre de mon thread (j'ai plus l'habitude de répondre que de poser des questions !) et à _*federicoft *_de m'avoir fourni la réponse : j'avais bien trouvé le mot "conservatore" sur le dictionnaire mais je craignais que ça ne veuille dire que je voulais mettre ce malheureux directeur... en  conserve.


----------

